# station d'accueil reveil ipod



## fiftyrom10 (2 Février 2009)

bonjours,

je souhaiterais acheter une station d'accueil qui affiche l'heure et qui fait reveil pour mon ipod nano chromatique.
Avec telecommande sa serait pour me faire une idee des prix, le moin chere possible.

merci d'avance


----------



## JustMeJulien (2 Février 2009)

fiftyrom10 a dit:


> bonjours,
> 
> je souhaiterais acheter une station d'accueil qui affiche l'heure et qui fait reveil pour mon ipod nano chromatique.
> Avec telecommande sa serait pour me faire une idee des prix, le moin chere possible.
> ...



Salut, tu as la Logitech Pure-Fi Express Plus qui est pas mal : reveil,heure,station acceuil, bon son , facilement transportable, pour 149 euros .


----------



## fiftyrom10 (2 Février 2009)

149 e oua c'est chere quand meme


----------



## fanougym (2 Février 2009)

Bon, on le trouve un peu moins cher quand même ... 

Mais le sujet m'intéresse, j'en cherche un aussi pour un iphone 3G..
J'aime bien celui-ci.

Des retours, avis, critiques sur ces produits ? hein ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (5 Février 2009)

fanougym a dit:


> Mais le sujet m'intéresse, j'en cherche un aussi pour un iphone 3G..
> J'aime bien celui-ci.
> 
> Des retours, avis, critiques sur ces produits ? hein ?


Celui-là, on me l'a recommandé pour mon iPod Touch. Je ne l'ai pas acheté car j'ai eu des dépenses imprévues et cette dépense-là est remise à plus tard.


----------



## fanougym (6 Février 2009)

Il est en promo aujourd'hui à 59  au lieu de 69  ...
j'crois que j'vais craquer


----------



## thedreamofsurf (25 Juillet 2009)

Bonjour tous le monde je viens d'acheter 






est j'ai l'inpression d'avoir que l'haut parleur de gauche qui fonctionne et ce quelqu'un la acheter et pe me confirmer qu'il y a belle et bien deux haut parleur qui fonctionne et non un seul 

car voici les caracteristiques


*Dock*
Dock avec haut-parleurs pour iPod/iPhone: accueille et charge votre iPod/iPhone, diffuse votre musique.

*Son exceptionnel*
Technologie acoustique omnidirectionnelle: offre un son exceptionnel dans toute la pièce.

*Fonctionnalités*
Portable: alimenté sur secteur ou par piles et équipé d'une poignée intégrée, vous pouvez le transporter de pièce en pièce.
Horloge avec fonction réveil: pour vous réveiller à l'heure.
Télécommande sans fil: fonctionne dans un rayon de 10 mètres autour du dispositif et se range dans un compartiment intégré.


en tous cas je suis ravie de mon achat il y a un tres bon son

MERCI


----------

